# Herangehensweise an Aufgaben



## summerEye (13. Jan 2011)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum ,

Zu allererst mal,euer Forum ist echt cool,gibt eine interessante Themen die hier diskutiert werden.
Ich bin Student und eines meiner Fächer ist Informatik.Leider nicht mein stärkstes Fah,deshalb habe ich jetzt schon einen Monat bevor die Prüfung ist,angefangen zu lernen.

Wir machen ausschließlich objektorientierte Programmierung mit Java und benutzen Eclipse.Das Programmieren mit Java fällt mir sehr schwer.Die Theorie hinter den Begriffen,Beziehungen zwischen Klassen und Objekten,Methoden,Datentypen ect habe ich eigentlich drauf und auch was Diagramme,Bäume,UMl angeht. Ich verstehe wenn Code von kleinen Programmen wenn ich ihn sehe und kann nachvollziehen was passiert oder ihn verändern,aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich aus einer Fragestellung so einen Code erstelle.

Es wäre echt cool wenn ihr mir paar Tipps geben könntet wie ihr an Aufgaben rangeht.Wie ihr die Fragestellung analysiert auf was ihr achtet,den in Moment bin ich da echt aufgeschmissen wenn ich mir Übungsaufgaben anschaue.Eine kleine Herangehensweise oder etwas in der Art wär super.
Ich weiß man kann solche Vorgehensweisen nicht pauschalisieren,aber ích bin für jeden Tipp dankbar .

Lg Sandy


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2011)

Da hilft nur: machen, machen, machen. Mit genug übung haste dann irgendwann den dreh raus wie man was angehen kann.
am anfang hilfts dir vielleicht auch einfach mal in worte zu fassen was dein programm machen soll. wenn du den text dann mal durch gehst kannste schonmal IN ETWA sagen dass alle Substantive potentielle Klassen sind, alle Verben sind potentiellen Methoden in den jeweilgen Klassen. Adjektive sind dann oft deine Attribute.


----------



## summerEye (13. Jan 2011)

Super,Danke.
Das hilft schon ungemein,gibts noch weitere Ratschläge?


----------



## darekkay (13. Jan 2011)

summerEye hat gesagt.:


> Leider nicht mein stärkstes Fah,deshalb habe ich jetzt schon einen Monat bevor die Prüfung ist,angefangen zu lernen.



Lass mich raten - erstes Semester? xD

Zu deiner Frage: Liegt es an Java, dass du Schwierigkeiten mit Programmieren hast, oder ist eher das allgemeine Verständnis das Problem? Falls es an Java liegt, dann bringt wirklich nur Übung etwas. Ansonsten hätte ich den Vorschlag, erstmal dein Programm in Pseudocode zu schreiben. Lies dir deine Aufgabe durch, denk mal darüber nach, was genau im Programm gespeichert werden muss (-> Variablen). Welche Objekte benötigst du, um das Problem zu lösen (-> Klassen). Da es sich meistens um Algorithmen handelt, die einen festen Ablauf haben, kannst du die funktionsweise schematisch (eben als Pseudocode) aufschreiben. Du kannst dann per Hand auch ein paar Testläufe mit verschiedenen Werten machen, um sicher zu sein, dass deine Idee auch richtig sein sollte. Erst dann würde ich versuchen, deine Idee in Java umzusetzen


----------



## homer65 (13. Jan 2011)

Programmieren lernt man am besten durch Übung.
Und du solltest dir am Anfang nicht zuviel vornehmen,
sondern erst mal nur wenig.
Wenn es mit ganz einfachen Programmen klappt, dann kannst du wieder ein wenig mehr machen. usw.
Ich persönlich versuche bei neuen Sachen auch immer nur wenig Neu zu machen und nicht alles auf einmal.


----------



## summerEye (13. Jan 2011)

Hey,danke für die schnellen antworten.das ist schon mal hilfreich.und kleine Programme lassen sich schon erzeugen.sind aber auch sehr leichte,aber das mach ich jetzt mal um die Vorgehensweise wie ihr sie beschrieben habt zu verstehen.

@darrekay:jap erstes Semester,jap das Problem ist das allgemeine Verständnis der Frage.das programmieren ist einfacher finde ich,nur herausfühlen was programmiert werden soll macht mir kummer


----------



## timbeau (13. Jan 2011)

Was absolut nichts bringt und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung und 3 verhauenen Java-Klausuren in der Uni ist es anhand von fertigen Programmen den Code verstehen zu wollen. Ich hab mir auch immer am Anfang gedacht ahh ja logisch, aber beim nächsten Programm stand ich wieder wie der Ochs vorm Berg. Ich nehme an du hast das gleiche wie ich, nämlich 0 Bock zu Hause dich hinzusetzen während andere schon ihr eigenes Programm vermarkten. 

Aber außer Übungsaufgaben von vorne bis hinten selber zu machen gehts nicht.


----------



## asdasdas (13. Jan 2011)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Was absolut nichts bringt und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung und 3 verhauenen Java-Klausuren in der Uni ist es anhand von fertigen Programmen den Code verstehen zu wollen. Ich hab mir auch immer am Anfang gedacht ahh ja logisch, aber beim nächsten Programm stand ich wieder wie der Ochs vorm Berg. Ich nehme an du hast das gleiche wie ich, nämlich 0 Bock zu Hause dich hinzusetzen während andere schon ihr eigenes Programm vermarkten.
> 
> Aber außer Übungsaufgaben von vorne bis hinten selber zu machen gehts nicht.



hat er wohl recht mit, programmieren lernt man durch programmieren...

irgendwann kann man zwar ziemlich viele aufgaben auf einige wenige vereinfachte prinzipien zurückführen, aber das dauert und braucht efahrung...anders geht's net


----------



## summerEye (14. Jan 2011)

alles klar ,danke


----------

